# Recall tips and tricks



## Icingss (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi all,
Was hoping I’d get some advice for perfecting the recall command. 
Miki has grown more independent and likes to go off and entertain herself rather than be stuck by my side all day, so has become less eager to respond when I call her over. I make sure not to repeat myself and act overjoyed when she does come. Any tips?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Have you tried calling her to catch her attention then start running/jogging away? 


I'll do this if it seems it may be exceptionally hard to get my pup away from something super exciting. I haven't had this fail yet. Have you done restrained recalls (someone holds the puppy while you call for her) ?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

How often do you call her then immediately release her to go back to whatever it was she was doing before? She may think that you calling her equals the end of fun time. I would call her to you, give her an awesome treat, then release her to go back to her exploring and smelling.


----------



## Icingss (Aug 8, 2018)

Katsugsd said:


> Have you tried calling her to catch her attention then start running/jogging away?
> 
> 
> I'll do this if it seems it may be exceptionally hard to get my pup away from something super exciting. I haven't had this fail yet. Have you done restrained recalls (someone holds the puppy while you call for her) ?


Yes running away always works haha. I haven’t tried restrained recall, I’ll give it a go thanks !


----------



## Icingss (Aug 8, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> How often do you call her then immediately release her to go back to whatever it was she was doing before? She may think that you calling her equals the end of fun time. I would call her to you, give her an awesome treat, then release her to go back to her exploring and smelling.


I didn’t think of this ! This is really helpful thank you.


----------

